
Show HN: Beans – a plain-text accounting tool written in Haskell - lasftew
https://github.com/sboehler/beans
======
lasftew
beans has some novel features (importer DSL, transaction-level valuation) and
I am looking for feedback both from the Haskell and from the plain-text
accounting communities. I've been using beans for my own accounts for some
time now.

Let me know your thoughts!

